

Why Startups Are Sporting Increasingly Quirky Names - prostoalex
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324263404578611772689785466.html?mod=WSJ_GoogleNews&mod=igoogle_wsj_gadgv1

======
petergreen
.. Lack of taste & imagination, primarily. And, as per recent discussion, lack
of domain names.

I noticed myself instantly responding to a good company / startup name. It
does the job to get me interested. If there's also a good logo - i'm more
likely to like it. I realize i'm a picky designer though :)

